# Bee Classes



## TheBigSwede (Nov 7, 2007)

I am planning to become a bee keeper. I live on an acre and a half in town and have a very large state park about a half block away. I am going to attend the U of MN beginners bee class in March with my granddaughter. My question is, will that be too late to start acquiring equipment? Thank you in advance.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No you can start gathering equipment starting yesterday, January is when you want to start shopping for either nucs or packages of bees that will be delivered some time in late April to early June.

Nothing wrong with having every thing assembled and painted by the time the bees arrive.

When Sue Colby was there Those clases were one of the highest rated in the US.

 Al


----------



## TheBigSwede (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks AL, I reread the UofM website. The first class is in 2 weeks. I am going to sign up this afternoon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You might like to read this as you start collecting equipment. I also forgot to mention you should find a near by club and join.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li.../391373-so-you-think-you-want-bee-keeper.html


 Al


----------



## TheBigSwede (Nov 7, 2007)

I have read and reread it several times. I have read Bee Keeping for Dummies (British version) and just ordered the American version last week. I have read everything online that I could find and really enjoyed all that was written here at Homesteading Today. I will try and find information about a local club at the class at the UofM Bee Lab class in 2 weeks. Thanks for your help and rest assured that you haven't seen the last questions from me.


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

You're going to enjoy it. I have never had a hobby that is anywhere near as interesting as bee keeping.


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Not sure what happened here. Can a mod delete this??


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beesource.com has a lot of information also. Probably a lot of the same people. Very informative.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

get your order in as soon as you can for package bees or you will be disappointed they sellout early


----------

